# Play music from Samsung Galaxy S3 in 2011 Cruze LS with Connectivity package??



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

The stock Cruze PDIM doesnt do Bluetooth music streaming, People have had success installing the Camaro PDIM. Not sure about Android and the usb port though


----------



## Cruz3r (Jul 13, 2011)

i guess the galaxy is just so far ahead of technology the cruze cant handle it  haha just messing as a apple person but i wish i could help but i havent used android with my cruze. Theres some other threads on here dealing with androids and the USB.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

With the stock Cruze PDIM what you describe is expected. There have been other reports of Android 4.x phones having problems with the USB port in the Cruze. The only way I know to get around this is to install the Bluetooth PDIM. See the thread http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-electronics/5833-diy-pdim-test.html for more information.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Can buy a Sandisk Cruzer 16GB USB flashdrive for 12 bucks and copy all of your mp3's on there. Only sticks up a 1/4". Can make your own folders instead of those playlists. Also sorts by artist, albums, play all, random, and folders.

For our smart phones, carry a DC power cord alone, that socket at the rear of the console is nice as doesn't interfere with shifting an MT. Wife likes to play with her navigator, without that charge cord, battery goes dead in about two hours. UBS socket doesn't have enough current capacity to accomplish that task.


----------



## JustCruze'n (Oct 2, 2013)

Better Instructions below...


----------



## JustCruze'n (Oct 2, 2013)

Good news and bad news for those of us with a GS3 (and maybe GS4 - I don't have one). The radio will recognize music on the *INTERNAL* SD card, but you have to go through a series of steps. Here's what to do.

1. Put a few songs on the SD Card. I put mine in the root folder, but it might work in a sub-folder.
2. Plug in the GS3. The radio will give you an error.
3. On the phone, pull down the notification window and touch "Connected as a media device".
4. On the next screen, select "Camera (PTP)" checkbox. The radio will give you another error.
5. Select the "Media device (MTP)" checkbox again. Give it a few seconds and your songs will start to play.

Personally, I don't want to have to go through all of these steps every time just to play music, so as soon as I can get $90 for a Camaro PDIM, I'm going to go that route.


----------



## weimerrj (Dec 4, 2011)

I have an S2 skyrocket (android 4.x), and the only thing the car will read is an add-on sd card in the phone, it won't read the internal card whatsoever, and it sometimes barfs on the external card too. Flipping between media and camera device hasn't solved my issues when they come up.

Add a micro-sd to the phone and make sure all your mp3s are on it. The car should see them and start playing. If you create your own playlists, save them to the card and the car will read those.

If you do podcasts, use the Kiescast app to subscribe and change the save location to the external sd in settings. Works like a charm.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Or use an AUX cable


----------



## McLoki (Apr 28, 2013)

I just have a 1/8" stereo cord (1/8" stereo jack on both ends) Plug one end into the headphone jack on your S3. Plug the other end into the jack located in the armrest right next to the USB jack. 

The 2013 cruze started the stereo streaming via bluetooth.

Good luck,

Michael


----------



## JustCruze'n (Oct 2, 2013)

I think the reason that we don't like doing that is because we cannot control the music without fumbling with our phones. Whereas through BT or USB, we can use the controls.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

If it makes you feel any better iOS 7 updates are garbage. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Xaxas (Jun 1, 2013)

Merc6 said:


> If it makes you feel any better iOS 7 updates are garbage.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


They might be, but oh boy do I love how I can control my iPhone music through the stereo  with more sorting options than the ones I could ever need and use, I only have an AUX in my car so that my friends can play their music occasionally; first timers will try to use the stereo to control their Android when they plug the AUX after watching me do it but to no avail, and after they ask why it doesn't work I can tell them "Nope, not an Apple product!" brings me such joy


----------



## Rocky87 (Apr 28, 2013)

My s4 active works flawlessly with my car, blutooth and usb


----------



## ZachFools (Jan 15, 2013)

JustCruze'n said:


> Good news and bad news for those of us with a GS3 (and maybe GS4 - I don't have one). The radio will recognize music on the *INTERNAL* SD card, but you have to go through a series of steps. Here's what to do.
> 
> 1. Put a few songs on the SD Card. I put mine in the root folder, but it might work in a sub-folder.
> 2. Plug in the GS3. The radio will give you an error.
> ...


THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!I've looked everywhere for 4 or so months now on how to get around this problem.I'm an android developer,even with the scripts I made through terminal and the root I used,I couldnt not override it to read the usb.I spent hours on end only to be back where I started.Then I read your post,moved my music files to the root of internal,plugged it in and BAM,instantly started playing.I didnt even have to do those additional step,just moved to root.I feel so silly,all those hours of messing with it and hating using auxillary.I bet this is the concept for most phones now a days as well with the problem.This opens up a new option for me to consider with other phones and brews.Thanks!!


----------

